# kolopakingii dwarf type / rands?



## mormodes (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone heard of a dwarf type of Paph kolopakingii, from Ray Rands' collection? Supposed to be from the highlands of whereever kolopakingii comes from. The plant is smaller than a roth, leaf span about 2 feet across and the leaf itself is about 1 inch across. The flower is about the size of a sheesh, parishii? about?

I ask because I've never seen it mentioned in any publications but I'm not as knowledgable as people here. You all would know better.

Any help?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 7, 2013)

isnt that v topperi?..i have bloomed a few myself


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a "compact" kolo (now deceased) that I originally got from Oak Hill 8-10 years ago. It stayed under 2' across, a real good clumper, and bloomed with fairly dark/yellowish flowers for a kolo.

It bloomed twice nice and busted. (various slow burning rots). It's one of my poster children for high K feeding. It could have been "compact" because of K inhibition??

I crossed it with the 'Magnifico' clone and have a couple of seedlings doing well from that breeding. One already has a bigger span than its compact parent.

I'm not familiar with a small highland version of Kolo, but I've seen more in print about small highland sanderianums and big lowland sanderianums (both kolo and sanderianum from Borneo).


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> isnt that v topperi?.....



That's my understanding, but I'd hardly call it a "dwarf."


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2013)

My topperi is a monster. Widest leaves I have ever seen on a Paph although I expect it is normal for this species.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2013)

My topperi is dwarfish plant in the 20 inch range but as David has already stated, my as well has very wide leaves


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2013)

I doubt that topperi is the "dwarf" form. I remember when Richard Topper first introduced it...as a new species he claimed was larger than kolopakingii. AFAIK, topperi is supposed to be a greener form of kolo, not a smaller one. Aside from genetic variations, cultural conditions can do a lot to make a plant compact. Every philipinense I ever grew was very compact, even if it wasn't when I got it.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 7, 2013)

As far as I know this isn't var topperi. Someone asked that question and it was specifically stated that it isn't topperi, its the dwarf form found in Ray Rand's collection from the highlands of Borneo (thanks Rick) 

It was really quite a small plant. And did clump somewhat. I have a huge old spicerianum that is about the leaf span and leaf width, but the fan habit of the dwarf kolo looks more upright like a roth.

OK, well thansk for the input. I'll look around some more. A quick google search didn't turn up anything useful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2013)

isnt this the photo section ? I was getting excited...............


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 11, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> isnt this the photo section ? I was getting excited...............


is collections better?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2013)

Ask Xavier?


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ask Xavier?



If anyone should know it would by Xavier


----------



## mormodes (Feb 11, 2013)

I was hoping he'd drop into the thread. I don't know how else to contact him


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2013)

mormodes said:


> I was hoping he'd drop into the thread. I don't know how else to contact him



Have you tried the ST Private Message system?


----------



## mormodes (Feb 12, 2013)

I didn't think he'd answer since he doesn't know me from Adam, but I can try. Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2013)

He may be on the way to Japan..


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> He may be on the way to Japan..



He travels a lot.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I PM'd him so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2013)

can you post pictures of the plant. I've never seen one. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Um,....he .. doesn't.. have..one;... that's ..why .. this ..thread..started.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2013)

someone else might.........!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok!


----------

